# Salary deductions?



## Campbell747 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, are there any other compulsory deductions, other than income tax, from the monthly salary in New Zealand ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Campbell747 said:


> Hi, are there any other compulsory deductions, other than income tax, from the monthly salary in New Zealand ?


Yes ACC contributions.

If you let me know a likely salary I can give you a full breakdown.

Cheers


----------



## Campbell747 (Jul 21, 2013)

I sent you a PM did you receive it ?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You can calculate it yourself online, here's a good one, also does optional KiwiSaver:
Calculate your tax and kiwisaver payments | salaries.co.nz


----------

